# Help Hymer 584 exhaust needed



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi guys just washing camper for trip to spain next sunday . went to give tailpipe a clean . it just rocked in my hand . exhaust gone completly by back box. any help were to get one fitted in north west area . any idea what the cost would be roughly. hymer is a 1995 584 RHD. thanks for any help.


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*exhaust*

Hello,

I have a fiat 2.5 non turbo rear pipe (from box onward) in my garage.

Depends what engine you have.

I'm in Liverpool.

Alan


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks alan for you offer think mine is 2.5 turbo. do you know, can you just get a exhaust from a commercial supplier or do you have to go to the likes of hymer uk. thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Exhausts are NOT Hymer parts but the base vehicle. When I had my Fiat based 544 my garage sourced a replacement system for the less than Fiats price for a box!
Have you considered a stainless system? I eventually did it was around the same price as a complete system from Fiat.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Exhausts are NOT Hymer parts but the base vehicle.


Hymer owners still doing it then. Bless 

Steve


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Our exhaust needed replacing and we got a quote from a local garage for a mercedes exhaust. £480 before fitting. They advised me to go to a local company who does stainless steel exhausts. We went and £280 for a full system, made especially to size. Lasts for ever and guaranteed for ever. Wonder what we did?

Hope this helps

regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry chigman, but I just don't get your comment. :roll: :roll: is it just me.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

cabby said:


> sorry chigman, but I just don't get your comment. :roll: :roll: is it just me.
> 
> cabby


Well, it's not a Hymer exhaust is it, it's probably a fiat one or a merc one. Just that hymer owners tend to refer to parts as hymer parts. :wink: See, I wouldn't say my burstner exhaust, i would just say my fiat exhaust but, hymer owners...... 

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi hitower2,

I bought a down pipe for our Fiat Ducato 2004 2.8 jtd from these people last week: £23 inc del. took 5mins to fit.

http://etscompany.eu/ebay/catalogue/?l=en&s=only-exhaust&make=FIAT


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks to all for info. getting one fitted by local hgv garage . realise now its a fiat ducato chaasis . so nothing to do with hymer. thanks again.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I aos bought a complete exhaust system for my Fiat Ducato based Hymer from 'ETS' . . it came from Poland & inc P&P was around 70euro whereas my local UK suppliers quoted over £130 !


----------



## hitower2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just for the record for anyone else who may need one. £185 fitted.


----------

